# NZ migration or Aust..



## incredible4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Dear All,

I am very new to this site, I hope to get some info's or recommendations from the expects like you before we proceed with our final decision.
Initially we wanted to migrated to Australia, now we have second thoughts on this. Me and my wife are thinking about New Zealand instead.

- Can anyone of you can give some advise what is the pros and cons for both countries?.
We planning to migrate to melb in aust but got no idea for NZ.

- I have successfully obtained assessments from ACS - ICT 26xx ANZSCO last week.(YeAHHHH...!!.)
for the skills migration? Do I still need to do another assessments for NZ?.....We just thinking we can make use of this to 
cut short the processing times. 

- in term of job opportunities' is NZ better than Aust? What about the cost of living.

- anybody regret going to NZ? (so sorry, if I have offended anyone...heheh)...

Thanks for the helps.
Cheers..:tongue1:


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

hi incredible4, this is one of those blue touch paper questions 

Have you thought about asking it over on the Australian forum? I think you may cause less controversy there and it will be less likely to degenerate into one of those "my country is better than yours" squabbles.

Congratulations for getting those assessments through.


----------



## incredible4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Darla,

Thanks for the replied. got it!...


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

curtisbud said:


> I am new to this forum. I am here discussing about newzeland immigration.


Hi,

Welcome to the forum. We hope to see you posting any questions you may have or you can use the search facility as many topics have been covered in detail in the past.


Anski


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

incredible4 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very new to this site, I hope to get some info's or recommendations from the expects like you before we proceed with our final decision.
> Initially we wanted to migrated to Australia, now we have second thoughts on this. Me and my wife are thinking about New Zealand instead.
> ...


Welcome to the forum,

It may be better to post the questions relating to NZ on the NZ forum & the questions relating to Australia on the Australian forum rather than get into debate of one country versus the other which usually results in a slanging match & deviates completely away from the original question you asked.

Maybe someone can answer you skills question, I cannot help you there.

Anski


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd be happy to answer questions about both on the Australian forum and have lived in both long enough to be able to give a fair appraisal. 

Incredible4 if you're wanting compare and contrast types of responses that may be the better option.


----------



## incredible4 (Jul 25, 2010)

....when i google this website pop out and its really a very good informative site....thats why posted some questions above ..hopefully i can get some answer before we decided what we are to going to do.....

anyway thanks for the reply....

have a great day...


----------

